# Construction Question



## RMckin5324 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm researching building a loft and I'm thinking about the Redrose style as a first loft and my question is about using 2x4's. I'm in New England and I'm questioning is I should use 2x4's so that I can insulate the loft for the temperature control.

--Rick McKinney
Outside of Boston


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What are your goals with the birds? Unless there is a particular reason you want heat (e.g. getting a headstart on the breeding season) the loft will not need extra insulation. Just build it so it stays dry and draft-free. Good luck with your new endeavor!!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with the previous poster but I would add that we live in similar climes and suffer heavy snowfalls at times. I used 2x3 to frame mine out just to add some structural strength.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm building my new loft now and I used 2X4's. I'm also going to insulate. It is not only because I have heat in the winter but it also helps keep it a few degrees cooler in the summer.


----------

